# Tornadoes...



## NullVier (May 8, 2007)

^^ yeah, that's what I thought


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

dust devils are tornadoes from the ground up?????


----------



## NullVier (May 8, 2007)

^^ ...and consists of dust :yes:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing Pics


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Well even in Greece we actually have tornadoes, not as big as in the us though, but still some worth mentioning i believe.

Personally i had 2 experiences while tornadoes occurred in my region, one of them had winds with over 120 km/h speed and mainly destroyed agriculture products, while a lot of big trees were moved and crushed into houses and cars, no one was hurtled though and houses just had some parts of the roof missing.
But i can say that it was something that i didn't enjoy, and i was really afraid of what the results would be.

Here is what i found in the web about Greece and tornadoes:



> Tornadoes and waterspouts occur in various parts of Greece and may often reach the media as remarkable events, depending of their intensity and the level of damage. This paper is based on a research started from the beginning of 2000 for identifying and recording tornadoes and waterspouts in Greece and evaluating their intensity and other fundamental characteristics. Search of historical events for obtaining more comprehensive tornado climatology is in progress. In an almost 3-year period, January 2000-September 2002, tornadoes and waterspouts have been reported from various parts of Greece, including western Greece, the Ionian islands and western Peloponnese mainly during autumn and winter. Northern Greece is affected by tornadic activity mostly during summer and early autumn. The geographical distribution showed a preference for tornado occurrence mainly in coastal areas. Based on this almost 3-year data sample, a mean number of six tornadoes per year has resulted, corresponding to a density of 0.45 10[-4] km[-2] year[-1]. Maximum intensity of tornadoes recorded was rated as T6 of the Tornado and Storm Research Organization (TORRO) scale (F3 of the Fujita scale). A basic synoptic typing scheme is presented, including four synoptic circulation patterns associated to tornado occurrence.


And few pics found on the web from tornadoes/waterspouts in Greece:


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

MDguy said:


> bad things happen when a tornado goes through a CBD...


Another famous urban tornado, this one in Downtown Miami (1997):


















Water-born tornado's are called Waterspouts and are very very common in the summer months in South Florida (several a week but do no damage as they stay off shore):


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

WOW! How did I never hear about that one?


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Tornadoes in the Caribbean region.

Q: How common are tornadoes in the Caribbean?

A: Tornadoes are a relatively rare occurrence on the islands of the Caribbean, but they are not unheard of. On April 11, 2005, a small tornado touched down in the city of All Saints on the island of Antigua. The tornado caused structural damage to a church. Photos and radar images from the event are available on the Antigua and Barbuda Meteorological Services Web site. (Antigua is the island near the top of the radar image.)


On September 18, 2004, a tornado was reported on Aruba, ten days after Hurricane Ivan passed just north of the island. Ironically, this was the same day that the local weather radar became operational after being inoperative for several years. According to at least one report, it was the first time a tornado had been observed on the island since the late 1800s.

One location in this region for which long-term statistics exist—Puerto Rico—reported only 14 tornadoes from 1950-2000, according to NOAA’s National Climatic Data Center. There were no reports of tornadoes occurring during the same period on the U.S. Virgin Islands.










Tornado touch down on the island of Aruba, September 18th 2004.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

well i got a photo of a funnel cloud in Cheshire, UK, i'll post it later...


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

*Prestbury, Cheshire, UK*

not a very clear image but still...its off the bottom of the dark cloud...i think it was a funnel cloud...


----------



## Djoez (Jan 30, 2005)

Small tornado near Goes, it touched the ground for several minutes.
Quite common for the province of Zealand especially at the end of the summer,most of them are waterspouts.


----------



## Djoez (Jan 30, 2005)

One of the best recorded tornadoes ever, the Pampa tornado of June 8, 1995, a F4.


































































photos Chuck Doswell III


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

"One of the worst tornado disasters occurred on April 3-4, 1974, when 148 twisters struck 13 states causing more than 300 deaths." Isn't that scary?

map:


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Thats some scary hsit.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Tornados in Thailand


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

The UK's biggest tornado outbreak happened in November 1981, when 105 tornadoes were spawned in the space of 5 hours and 15 mins.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

there is a surprising amount of tornadoes in the UK most don't get reported...there is a film on youtube of a funnel cloud/small tornado near my school that i never ever heard about a few years ago!


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

As far as tornadoes in Europe are concerned, the worst tornado outbreak in recent European history took place on June 9, 1984 in Russia (then the USSR) in the Ivanovo/Yaroslavl Provinces with more than 400 fatalities.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Ramses said:


>


Some dust devils are fun.


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

For those of you who live in the states affected by these, what would it be like for a person from a state where tornados are virtually unheard of to be moving to somewhere like Florida for example? How do you get used to it?


----------

